# 2011 Rogue Xenon headlamp problem



## Greg J (Feb 6, 2020)

Hello, I have been try to figure out how to fix my daughter's headlight. Here is what I have tried and found out: I have 3 brand new bulbs and they all work on the ballast from the other side. The side that is out is getting a voltage reading but it is a little lower than the side that is working. All the fuses were checked and intact. the bulb is getting voltage when plugged in but it won't light up. Any ideas or thoughts? Do I replace the ballast itself?

Thank you for your input!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the ground points for tightness and oxidation; and the harness connectors at the HID and the IPDM for tightness and presence of oxidation on the pins. The HID (ballast) most likely is defective; consider swapping the two HIDs to see if the problem follows. Here's an electrical diagram of the Xenon lighting system taken from the FSM for your vehicle:


----------



## Greg J (Feb 6, 2020)

Wow! Thank you!!! I will give that a shot


----------

